# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Eigenes Rezidiv-Forum?

## Felix*

Hallo Forums-Macher, würden Sie sich bitte sich einmal überlegen, ob die Harow-Studie noch ein eigenes Unter-Forum wert ist? Letzter Eintrag Mai 2010.

Viel wertvoller wäre ein eigenes Rezidiv-Forum. 

Etwa ein Viertel aller Therapierten bekommt es mit der Wiedererkrankung zu tun. Dieser großen Gruppe werden zur Wiederbehandlung mit vielen offenen Fragen teilweise schwierigere Entscheidungen abverlangt als zur Primärtherapie. So glaube ich, dass in einem Rezidiv-Forum erheblich mehr Diskussion stattfinden würde als in einem Harow-, Psyche- oder Angehörigen-Forum und dass den Wiedererkrankten mit einem speziellen Unterforum eine wesentlich bessere Orientierung geboten würde.

Gruß Felix Stern

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Felix,

dafür haben wir das Forum "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs".

Ralf

----------


## Felix*

> Hallo Felix,
> 
> dafür haben wir das Forum "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs".
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf, Sie sollten vielleicht das Fortgeschrittenen-Forum anders deklarieren, denn so liest es sich, als wäre es eine Exklusivplattform für den BPS Arbeitskreis.




> *Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs*
> 
>  						(16 Betrachter) 					
>  					Mitteilungen des BPS Arbeitskreises "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs"

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Ralf, Sie sollten vielleicht das Fortgeschrittenen-Forum anders deklarieren, denn so liest es sich, als wäre es eine Exklusivplattform für den BPS Arbeitskreis.


ja, das kann sein.
Aber es gibt ein eigenes geschlossenes Forum für den AK FPK; ausserdem eine interne mailing-Liste, über die auch dies und das gepostet wird.

Aber da hier das Forum ohnehin offen, öffentlich und voll transparent ist, gilt das auch für dieses Teil-Forum, auch wenn da etwas historisch Überholtes als Überschrift steht.

Ansonsten finde ich die Idee, ein Teil-Forum zur Rezidiv-Situation zu machen, nicht schlecht.
In München ist das ja die Unterscheidung zwischen der SHG von Erich Scherer (Rezidiv) und Sepp Blaim (FPK). 

Wer "nur" ein Rezidiv hat, bei dem ist die OP oder RT nicht richtig gelungen, da gehts um die Debatte des lokalen Nachbesserns.
Lokal fortgeschritten wird da auch als Begriff oft benutzt.

Wer aber metastasiert ist, hat andere Sorgen - das sind die eigentlich Fortgeschrittenen.

Schliesslich, wo ich gerade beim Vorschlagen bin: Wenn wir schon der HAROW-Studie ein eigenes Teil-Forum gegönnt haben, sollte die anlaufende Standard-Therapie-Vergleichsstudie ebenfalls in einem neuen Teil-Forum untergebracht werden. Schon jetzt finden sich diverse Beiträge dazu verstreut in diversen Teil-Foren. Aber ich schätze, noch könnte man das zusammensammeln und bündeln, bald isses zu spät, dann hat keiner mehr Lust dazu.

Schönen Winter - hier in HH schneits wie verrückt!
Rudolf

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Rudolf, 
zu Deinen guten Vorschlägen möchte ich bemerken, dass das Teilforum "Harrow-Studie" offenbar überhaupt keinen Anklang findet, denn hier ist seit Mitte Mai 2010 überhaupt kein Beitrag geschrieben worden. Man könnte da fast meinen, dass es überflüssig ist? Na gut, unser geschätzter Moderater RalfD hat vor ein paar Tagen etwas eingestellt. Aber die Idee von Felix und Deine Ergänzung wäre schon eine Überlegung wert. Grüße v Carlos  /  Eueren Schnee könnten wir hier im Alpenvorland gut brauchen ! ( Loipenerhaltung)

----------

